

Clojure at BackType: Cascalog, ElephantDB and Storm - omakase
http://www.slideshare.net/nathanmarz/clojure-at-backtype

======
JulianMorrison
Have you considered using Neo4j with the batch inserter as a write-once-read-
many DB in place of ElephantDB?

~~~
nathanmarz
One of the most important parts of ElephantDB is that it disassociates the
creation of an index from the serving of that index. This means we can create,
read, and update an ElephantDB domain solely on Hadoop without any
dependencies on other systems being alive and functioning. Additionally, Neo4j
is not a distributed database, while ElephantDB is horizontally scalable. You
can read more about ElephantDB here:

[http://tech.backtype.com/introducing-elephantdb-a-
distribute...](http://tech.backtype.com/introducing-elephantdb-a-distributed-
database)

~~~
JulianMorrison
Essentially I was thinking that Neo4j could replace the BDB files (because
graphs can be commutatively added by copying from both A and B into C, that
means they can be used in map/reduce) but with all the graph links in place.
Queries could then consist of cascalog jobs constructing and walking
subgraphs. So for example "all the friends of Bob" consists of (map) copying
the subgraph of friend-links of Bob and (reduce) merging the sub graphs by
addition.

